

You Can Only Do So Much - madmax108
http://www.sachingupta.co/2012/12/you-can-only-do-as-much.html

======
ColinWright
Is it just me? I'm seeing this blog theme turn up more and more, and the "pop-
out" on the right overlays the vertical scroll, making it really, _really_
inconvenient to read.

Do people simply not care about usability, and instead care more about how
gorgeous and lush everything looks?

Bloody annoying.

